# Photos of a bee like Hoverfly - with close up shots



## Dao (Aug 31, 2010)

1.







2. Closeup of #1







3. Hoverfly doing exercise






4. Close up of #3  Clear shot of the back of the hoverfly's head







5. Hoverfly tilting it's head






6. Close up of #5 - Head tilting with tongue sticking out.


----------



## LokiZ (Aug 31, 2010)

Only two words that come to my mind are excellent and envious.  Really helps one to appreciate the power of what macro can achieve.

Thanks for sharing.  2 and 5 are my favorites due to the texture on the eyes uncovered by the macro lens.  Again you did a great job in my opinion.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 1, 2010)

Some great detail there Dao.  Watch your yellow channel levels.  They are easy to blow out.  :thumbup:


----------



## Stormchase (Sep 2, 2010)

Great shots


----------



## HomerSimpson (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow.  It looks like a fake animal, the two rounded black parts (sorry, I don't know what they are) remind me of the inside of headphones.


----------

